# How I'm learning to teach the broadjump



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like Jonah is learning quickly  and having a blast while he's learning!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Love it! Hoping to eventually have enough matting to do that indoors, but otherwise will have to wait for spring....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is awesome<: 

Thanks for posting! 

Can I ask... did your dog balk at first about jumping over the crossed sticks?


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Megora said:


> This is awesome<:
> 
> Thanks for posting!
> 
> Can I ask... did your dog balk at first about jumping over the crossed sticks?


 It took about 30 seconds for Jonah to realize that I wanted him to jump over the sticks and he never balked. If you place one end of the board against the wall and you are standing on the other end then your dog can't go around the crossed sticks. I tell him "over", enticing him with a treat and as he starts to go over I pitch the treat over.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

that looks like a cool way to teach the BJ..
With Casey I just stood at the end of his reg. jump with a treat and gradually faded to the side, but this looks neat too!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd never heard of this variation, thanks ofr sharing!

AND you did a FABULOUS job with the video, you looked very prepared and confident, and the lighting, etc was great.

Your boy is fabulous too!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

RedDogs said:


> I'd never heard of this variation, thanks ofr sharing!
> 
> AND you did a FABULOUS job with the video, you looked very prepared and confident, and the lighting, etc was great.
> 
> Your boy is fabulous too!!


Thanks so much. I'm hooked on the sport and love learning and training.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, I agree the video is very nice!

Curious though--why does your instructor think this is the best way? What do you think the wire adds to the picture?


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I think the sticks will make the dog honest in his broadjump. He gets height and length for the jump. I don't know if it will help with the dog that jumps but cheats at the end of the jump by turning and cutting the broadjump short so the dog will end up in the front position.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

In my early broad jump training, I used a similar "V" made with plexi sticks set into a block. I also had a PVC bar on the ground on the right side that extended about 12" beyond the jump to discourage cutting.

I think it worked well for early training.

I've since switched to using the "your lane/my lane" approach to prevent cutting and I find it works better b/c since there isn't any other "stuff" involved, the picture more closely mirrors what I can bring into the ring.

I sometimes go back and put the sticks out to keep height in the jump.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> In my early broad jump training, I used a similar "V" made with plexi sticks set into a block. I also had a PVC bar on the ground on the right side that extended about 12" beyond the jump to discourage cutting.
> 
> I think it worked well for early training.
> 
> ...


I'm so new to this, what is "your lane/my lane"?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy said:


> I'm so new to this, what is "your lane/my lane"?


Basically, as I go to turn when he's in the air, I take a giant step so that I'm standing at the end of the broad jump, heels touching the last board. I get the far right section and he has room to land in the middle or left section. I do a ton of that in training (you can still have him land and come to front) and then in the ring, when he sees me turn, he doesn't know if I'm going to end up hogging the right lane or not, so he stays out of my way by making sure he's jumping middle or to the left.

Does that make sense?


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, thanks for sharing that. We haven't gotten to the last bj board yet so I will try that some.


----------

